# Can turkeys smell?



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Today a guy tells me that he wears his scent loc suit when he hunts turkeys. He swears that they can smell humans.

I thought the only bird with a keen sense of smell is the vulture.

Any comments?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I would also like to know this answer. Going to hunt on monday and am kinda curious on weather they can or not


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

they say that if a turkey could smell you would never see one:evil:..so for what i understand and have seen turkeys cant smell.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't don't smell good enough to have to wear Scent Lok.:lol:


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Watch one down wind of you and I think you will find your answer.If he's close enough to smell you,just reach out and grab him and save the shell.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

No, Turkeys have no sense of smell.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

If turkeys could smell, you would never kill one (legally). 

NB


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

No, turkeys can't smell you but I have been busted by deer several times while turkey hunting and had them scare the birds off when they spooked. If your hunting area does not have a high probability of seeing deer while hunting turkey, then no big deal. But if you are hunting in a heavy deer area, it may help quite a bit if the deer don't spook. Believe me, a deer snort certainly is noted by turkeys. That I have witnessed. Rick


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No..................


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

see the tom in my avatar, he came from behind me, and walked right past me at a distance of less then 5 yards, if he could smell, he wouldn't posing with me in that picture. I'm glad they can't smell, it makes for more productive hunts.......One thing I will say though, a scent lok suit isn't all that dumb, but for other reasons. If a deer were to come in, and wind you while a tom approached, it could blow your whole hunt.  So maybe he's on to something.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

If they don't bathe regularly they start to put off a little odor. Sorry, I know its corny but, I couldnt help it.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Turkeys smell great ... especially when prepared properly.:lol: 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

No - but I have had deer catch my scent while turkey hunting and spook in coming birds.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

If turkeys could smell there would be one heck of a market for turkey scents! I know I could use some hen in estrus right now!:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I usually slpash on a bit of aftershave _before_ a hunt so the deer can smell me well in advance and vacate the area before a problem arises............


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

They can smell!
If you let them hang in the tree 3 or 4 days.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

chemo13 said:


> Today a guy tells me that he wears his scent loc suit when he hunts turkeys. He swears that they can smell humans.
> 
> I thought the only bird with a keen sense of smell is the vulture.
> 
> Any comments?


guys wear scent lok to try and not spook deer while after turkeys i dont know how many birds i have spooked because of deer..thats why most guys wear it


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

well of course turkeys can smell . . .they have every ability to have a decent sense of smell and it's probably better than a human's. the only thing is, if turkeys can smell well enough to pick up the scent of a human, they are not aware enough to recognize it . . . it's the same way with noise . . .you can whisper when a bird is close, and it wont spook. that is, just as long as your voice doesn't make the bird look at you and see you, they wont hear your voice and run


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

rockman said:


> No - but I have had deer catch my scent while turkey hunting and spook in coming birds.


Good Point!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

JOE_RFISHER said:


> well of course turkeys can smell . . .they have every ability to have a decent sense of smell and it's probably better than a human's. the only thing is, if turkeys can smell well enough to pick up the scent of a human, they are not aware enough to recognize it . . . it's the same way with noise . . .you can whisper when a bird is close, and it wont spook. that is, just as long as your voice doesn't make the bird look at you and see you, they wont hear your voice and run


What ? Can you direct me to your source of information regarding a Turkeys ability to smell ? I'd very much like to read up on that one. LMAO.

In my experience, if a bird _hears_ or _sees_ _*anything*_ out of the ordinary, he's history. It does not have to put a sound to a visual to spook. You so much as fart out loud and that bird is gone my friend.


----------

